
Skiffle Craze: An Interview with Billy Bragg - tintinnabula
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2017/08/01/an-interview-with-billy-bragg/#more-113321
======
forapurpose
For those who don't know him, Bragg is an especially smart, witty songwriter
and performer. I've heard few more persuasive spokespeople for the radical
left (though I don't necessarily agree), and I've seen few more witty
performers.

Some examples of political songs; I encourage you to find them online
performed live (he's much less impressive in the studio):

[http://www.billybragg.co.uk/music/album.php?albumID=4&songID...](http://www.billybragg.co.uk/music/album.php?albumID=4&songID=36)

[http://www.billybragg.co.uk/music/album.php?albumID=17&songI...](http://www.billybragg.co.uk/music/album.php?albumID=17&songID=41)

[http://www.billybragg.co.uk/music/album.php?albumID=20&songI...](http://www.billybragg.co.uk/music/album.php?albumID=20&songID=179)

[http://www.billybragg.co.uk/music/album.php?albumID=24&songI...](http://www.billybragg.co.uk/music/album.php?albumID=24&songID=33)

~~~
JKCalhoun
Always partial to "Greetings to the New Brunette":

[https://youtu.be/kLo-LQklAVQ](https://youtu.be/kLo-LQklAVQ)

